# going to Gun Show this weekend



## FishingBuds (Oct 31, 2008)

Anybody want anything??

I'm looken for any old model 3 screws ruger  

and an ol S&W 629 classic 8)


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2008)

Love gun shows :beer:

I'm looking for a Desert Eagle 50 Cal...chrome. 8) 

I love the extras you can buy.....bean bag rounds for your shotgun, stuff like that. T-shirts, hats, ammo.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 31, 2008)

Jim said:


> Love gun shows :beer:
> 
> I'm looking for a Desert Eagle 50 Cal...chrome. 8)
> 
> I love the extras you can buy.....bean bag rounds for your shotgun, stuff like that. T-shirts, hats, ammo.


i have a berret 50 cal rifle jim. i would like to but my wife wouldnt like it.


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 1, 2008)

and a good knife now and then :wink: 

I'll be going here in a bit 8)


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Love gun shows :beer:
> ...



I once put a deposit down on an armalite ar-50, but I changed my mind last minute. I wish I got it, he had 2 of them for $2200 NIB.


I have my sights set on an AR-15 now.......Bushmaster maybe.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 1, 2008)

you should of jump on those. i have a bushmaster m-4 but i also have 3 dpms m-4 ar15 and to be honest the dpms is a nice ar for the money just as nice as the bushmaster and a lot cheaper


----------



## switchback (Nov 17, 2008)

Went to the gun show this last weekend and picked up a stripped ar lower. The only ones there with lowers were out of Bushmaster, DPMS, and Rock River. My 2 choices were Double Star or SOG. I went with double star and 2- 30 round magpul clips. They sold 1000 stripped lowers that day alone and had one more day to go. They are selling out both days week after week. I'll buy the rest later and put it together.


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2008)

switchback said:


> Went to the gun show this last weekend and picked up a stripped ar lower. The only ones there with lowers were out of Bushmaster, DPMS, and Rock River. My 2 choices were Double Star or SOG. I went with double star and 2- 30 round magpul clips. They sold 1000 stripped lowers that day alone and had one more day to go. They are selling out both days week after week. I'll buy the rest later and put it together.




Awesome! Post some pictures when done.


----------

